# Participate in



## loftisdm

Expats, I need your stories! 

I'm working on a project called Keepsake Catalogue, which will document objects that provide a sense of closeness to loved ones at distance. Wallet photos, necklaces, stones, other trinkets--What do you carry to remind you of home? All submissions welcome and the weirder the better!

971564658918
[email protected]


----------

